

Ask HN: How to find startups hiring people from overseas? - yndi

I have always thought I was a good programmer. I was the best in my school, I started studying algebraic topology at 19, I have 5 years professional experience in some deep low-level stuff (media encoding primarily). I have even been invited to Google Zurich once.<p>I was wrong, I am just an average one. I am just a &quot;gloomy&quot; Russian with some strange degree. I have been dreamed of leaving my country for years, and as I imagine, there are two major ways to do so: to get a job offer from a huge company (e.g. Amazon) or from a startup.<p>Huge companies do not mind all the work permit procedures, they pay a lot, but they also demand a lot, and I am honestly not good enough for them yet. Mid-sized companies do not usually bother themselves with foreign employees at all. But some small companies do indeed.<p>How can one find such employers who cannot afford to pay a lot, but who can hire people from overseas? Or even sponsor a Greed Card a few years later if we are talking about the U.S. I do not care about the money. I just need to be relocated, I cannot stand this anymore.
======
sylvainkalache
[https://techmeabroad.com/](https://techmeabroad.com/) is what you are looking
for. It only lists job offers that come with a visa (some of them sponsor
green card). Also it's not only U.S. jobs, so you can get an opportunity where
it visa is not as hard to get.

Good luck with you job hunting and please let me know if you find through our
website.

~~~
yndi
Thank you! This is really helpful.

~~~
sylvainkalache
Pojalysta moy droug :)

